# Sentimental about trains?



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm a girl so I guess we tend to get sentimental about things more than guys. 
I got into trains because of my grandpa who has always had them. 
Ten years ago when I was a young kid he took me to a train show to get new cars for his first ever Norfolk and Western train that talked and all that fancy stuff.
I saw a box car that was blue and silver that was N&W and bought it to gift him for Christmas. 

This last year, he's gotten cancer. He is doing pretty good but its still hard on him. 

For the first time in probably ten years I went to a train show and behold! That same train car was there. I snatched it up and cried about it for a bit because it reminded me of all the fun me and my grandpa had and how special he is to me. Hopefully I'll get to visit this Christmas. 

So there is my sentimental connection to trains and apparently that certain box car. 

Anyone else have something in their train collection that is very special to them?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nothing wrong about being sentimental. Every time I smell the smoke coming from an American Flyer engine, I think of my Dad who passed away back in 2003. I remember the trains under the Christmas tree, and the dog watching it...I just turned 65 last month and I still get teary-eyed thinking about all that.. You're just fine, stay that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I'm an guy, and old, but I get sentimental about my Dad's pre-war Marx tinplate set, which I have in a display place in my study here at home.


----------



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

I get sentimental about the layouts. I think to me they represent a time past in America tat was a better time. I don't know if it really was but in my little town it is it is the sentimental town I wish was.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

I think that you will find that many people are sentimental about trains. It was common in the 1950s and 60s for baby boomers to get trains for Christmas from their parents or inherit their parents prewar trains. Many of us are sentimental about it. Its a fine thing. I am today 70 years old and cherish the engine that my parents gave me when I was two.

Bill


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I got sentimental about trains when I was about 10. I did have a small train layout, but I also had relatives working on the Milwaukee Road and the Northern Pacific. When I was 10, I started to get riding the the cabs with my relatives. 

I was hooked and never looked back. Living in Montana we didn't have anything that resembled a hobby shop so my relatives would also bring me back items for my train layout. I had the best of two worlds.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being sentimental. Every time I run my American Flyer Royal Blue I get a bit sentimental. My dad bought a Royal Blue set new in 1948 and it has always held a special place in my heart and memories. My dad passed away in 1958 at the age of 39.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Lil' Chessie*

I hope that you can understand this old man. Being sentimental is another way to show your admiration and affection. My grandfather gave me my first Lionel Std Gauge set for Christmas 1947. I enjoyed playing with my grandfather and his trains all of my younger years. Then it happened....In March 1955 my grandfather past away. All of a sudden it was just me and all of my grandfathers Std Gauge trains.

All of these years I still have my first train set on display for everyone to see. Yes, I'm a old man and even I am sentimental.
Even though my grandfather left me his entire collection. That little freight set will always pull at my heart-strings.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Prewar Pappy said:


> I hope that you can understand this old man. Being sentimental is another way to show your admiration and affection. My grandfather gave me my first Lionel Std Gauge set for Christmas 1947. I enjoyed playing with my grandfather and his trains all of my younger years. Then it happened....In March 1955 my grandfather past away. All of a sudden it was just me and all of my grandfathers Std Gauge trains.
> 
> All of these years I still have my first train set on display for everyone to see. Yes, I'm a old man and even I am sentimental.
> Even though my grandfather left me his entire collection. That little freight set will always pull at my heart-strings.


I have my Dad's standard gauge passenger set, in the original boxes, and it runs great. It's a 1927 olive green #8 with 2 cars. As the story goes, my grandpa came home with 2 presents for his boys, my Dad and my uncle. This was Christmas, of what year I don't know, the late 1920's I believe.. He said to the boys, you get one present, which one do you want?? My uncle took a erector set, and Dad took the train set.. It's up in my closet, keeping nice and warm. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a strong sentimental connection to my trains. One set was given to my mother by her dad around 1952/3 and she tells stories of how the two of them played with it. As I got old enough we used to set it up and run it. It stall has a partial bottle of original smoke pellets. The other, well I've replicated 90% of my dads old set only a couple small deviations he rarely allowed me to enjoy it much. Strangely his set was the least complete when I found them again.

Stay sentimental, it proves you're human and how much he means to you. Cherish the memories made along the way.

Carl


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sentimental yes, my father was older hes still alive now, when I was younger I always remembered our Christmas train set. It was bought for my older brother, hes 14 years older then me, but setting it up every year was magical. I have the original zw. I saved the zw for years until I frame across another train set, I made a small layout for my daughter. I wanted it to be as magical for her. I went a bit over board. But every time I smell the transformer running I get transported to my youth. Hopefully my daughter will have the same ,memories. Since then, I found out my brother kept the original train set, its mine now. Sentimental, dam right, I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, and sorry to here about your grandfathers illness, im sure he'll be glad to know the time you spent with him and his trains made an impression on you for life. Let him read this thread and your feelings, I bet it will do wonders for his spirit. Best wishes for you both


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

These are such special stories. It is amazing how trains can mean so much to people and bring them back to a time of enjoyment, or bring them back to a person they love.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Oh, and sorry to here about your grandfathers illness, im sure he'll be glad to know the time you spent with him and his trains made an impression on you for life. Let him read this thread and your feelings, I bet it will do wonders for his spirit. Best wishes for you both


He seems to get better and then something else will happen. It's always a few steps forward and a few steps back. 
I would be too embarrassed to let him read what I wrote. I don't want him to think I am after his collection. He seems to forget the time we spent together. He even forgot the duel Diesel engines he got me for Christmas years ago. I'd hate for him to think I only got into the hobby to get his trains.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most people leave off the "senti" part and just call me "mental".... 

Seriously, when I was 8, my father got me started in model railroading by bringing back HO scale cardstock buildings from England. I still have many of them on my layout, as well as the first loco he gave me (which long since ceased to run). All are still on my layout... you guessed it, for sentimental reasons.

I didn't get the layout put together before my father died of cancer in 2004, but my mother gets choked up every time she sees it.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

ChessieSystem said:


> He seems to get better and then something else will happen. It's always a few steps forward and a few steps back.
> I would be too embarrassed to let him read what I wrote. I don't want him to think I am after his collection. He seems to forget the time we spent together. He even forgot the duel Diesel engines he got me for Christmas years ago. I'd hate for him to think I only got into the hobby to get his trains.


Chessie, I would not hesitate to share your feelings with your grandfather. I think he would take comfort in knowing you treasure something he cared for and shared with you. He would probably even love that you desire his old things. He would know they have a place to call home one day and won't be just given away or sold.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

ChessieSystem said:


> He seems to get better and then something else will happen. It's always a few steps forward and a few steps back.
> I would be too embarrassed to let him read what I wrote. I don't want him to think I am after his collection. He seems to forget the time we spent together. He even forgot the duel Diesel engines he got me for Christmas years ago. I'd hate for him to think I only got into the hobby to get his trains.


When my father died the only thing my Older Brother could think about was to pump up my Mothers bank account to delay when he and I would have to pay for her care, He didn't know that Medicare was going to pay for it. As a result he sold everything, and no-one got any of the trains that they would have wanted as a remembrance of my Father and his trains.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Tallaman said:


> Chessie, I would not hesitate to share your feelings with your grandfather. I think he would take comfort in knowing you treasure something he cared for and shared with you. He would probably even love that you desire his old things. He would know they have a place to call home one day and won't be just given away or sold.


I would hate to see most of those trains sold because they have either been around since before I could remember or because they mean a lot to him. His favorite is Big Boy, the prize of his collection. I would hate to see it get sold off but I don't want to seem like I'm dying to inherite the train. But I know my uncle would take it and sell it off  it means so much more to my grandpa than money.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

ChessieSystem said:


> I would hate to see most of those trains sold because they have either been around since before I could remember or because they mean a lot to him. His favorite is Big Boy, the prize of his collection. I would hate to see it get sold off but I don't want to seem like I'm dying to inherite the train. But I know my uncle would take it and sell it off  it means so much more to my grandpa than money.


My Uncle (married to my mom's sister, so he's not even blood related) had a career in the army and has a bunch of military memorabilia, but his five kids and four grandkids are not interested in anything in his collection. So he asked my children if they saw anything they liked and my daughter pointed out a couple of ornate knives she was fascinated with. He gave them to her as a graduation gift knowing that they would be treasured by someone he loves and now she holds him dear in her heart with memories of the things he gave her. It's the same with your grandfather - you may not want to seem greedy or want to hurry him into giving his things away, but it sounds to me like expressing your sentimental interest and your feelings would make him feel good, would assure him that at least some of his treasures would remain in the family, would endear him to you even more than is already the case, and would prevent losing family treasures. You can be subtle by dropping some hints, but communication is almost always a good thing. Tell him how you feel now while you still can, and be sure to tell him you love him (that always helps!). Just my feelings...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Speaking as a grandpa I'll have to agree with Tallaman.
Letting him know of your interest in his prized trains would gladden his heart.
I know I would feel this way if my granddaughter expressed the same sentiments. 

Magic


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys  I am hoping to fly out and see him in a few weeks and help him set the trains up for Christmas. I'll talk with him then


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Chet said:


> I was hooked and never looked back. Living in Montana we didn't have anything that resembled a hobby shop so my relatives would also bring me back items for my train layout. I had the best of two worlds.


We were in Glacier this summer, I started hopping up and down when I found an O scale Red Bus to put with my layout.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

ChessieSystem said:


> Thanks guys  I am hoping to fly out and see him in a few weeks and help him set the trains up for Christmas. I'll talk with him then


Definitely do that, especially if you have vultures in the family who just want to liquidate things for dollar signs.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

ChessieSystem said:


> Anyone else have something in their train collection that is very special to them?


Not in my collection, but definitely about trains in general. My mom got a Lionel train for Christmas in the early 80's, it said "To Kathy from Santa, please share with the girls."

My grandfather used to sell construction equipment, and loved to stop on the side of the road to watch earth movers and trains. He was on the survey team for the Canadian railroad in Val D'or in the 20's. He used to take us to the train show in Utica, NY, every year.

My mother had always wanted a train, but it wasn't a "girl toy" when she was growing up in the 50s. We ran that 80's plastic Lionel for a few years, and then Santa brought her a BIG vintage collection. We ran the vintage set for a few more years, then in 88 it got packed and didn't come down again. 

Fast forward 20 years or so. I was helping my mom get the Christmas stuff down from the attic and decided that EVERYTHING was coming down. Out came the train, still wrapped in 1988 news papers. I set it up (only to shut it off immediately because it was smoking and smelled like an electrical fire) so off we went to the last train shop in Utica for some repairs. That year, after Christmas, my mom asked me if I wanted her train. I said yes and my husband was all for it. (His brother had a train when he was growing up, but after he caught the living room rug on fire, it was never taken out again and has long since disappeared.) My dad took me aside a couple days later and said that I'd have to wait for the train, because mom was having some trouble getting rid of it. 

So, two years ago, I found myself a nice sized set on Craigslist and bought it. With the help of all the people here I got my set and my mom's set cleaned up and running well. 

Eventually, I'll have my mom's set and my son will have the set that I just bought. 

So... yes... you could say there are lots of sentiments with trains in my house!!


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

That's so neat! I love stories about how trains manage to stick around and show up after years and years. 
My name is Michelle too! And pit bulls are adorable. Used to have one, my best friend.


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm pretty into trains due to my grandfather as well. Growing up my father was around but not really involved so after my grandfather and my uncle begging him he got me my first oval with a passing siding. I learned the basics like not to put the DC on full blast and use steel wool to clean the tracks touching both rails at once, also if it's smoking you should probably turn it off right away. My parents eventually divorced and I was unable to have a layout until college, then tore it up and now I have a house of my own with a layout of my own. 

For me, the sentimental value is learning how to do things myself, how far I've come. I self taught how to do things like wire and solder, how to lay and stick down track. Of course the internet and books help a lot. For me, it's a long term hobby and I'll always remember my grandfather watching me run the trains around when I was small, and hope that someday I can do the same with my grandchildren.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

When I was 3 years old in 1970 or 4 years old in 1971 my grandfather got me a Lionel train set for Hanukkah. It was a figure 8 layout and I remember him setting it up on the living room floor and my grandfather and I playing with it for hours. I think he enjoyed it as much as I did. I also remember the times when we were stopped by a train when I was little and how much we enjoyed watching it go by. Don't know whatever happened to that Lionel train set. Fast forward to now, my wife has always loved trains, especially steam, we have no kids, but we want to start getting into N scale and do a 4 x 8 layout which would be great and we would make our own memories together with this, if that makes sense.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

When I turned 50 and realized my daughters would be graduating and moving on soon, I realized that I needed to be prepared to turn my focus to something else. I started to think about what I enjoyed doing most in life and, aside from family, trains and slot cars were the most fun I had with anything I could that will not threaten my life (like hang gliding, bungee jumping, etc.). When I was little mom bought an American Flyer setup and Dad set it up for Christmas each year. My brother and I played with it for hours. I got an Aurora HO slot car set a few years later and got years of use out of it, often setting it up on the train carpet layout. So since AF stuff was not available to me any more, I started collecting O gauge trains and am working to set up two layouts, an O gauge and an S gauge AF layout. Woo hoo it's fun again!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Always remember my parents and childhood memories. Especially around snowy Christmas evenings and running Lionel trains in our basement.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

I love hearing all of these stories


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I am very sentimental about trains because my mother and dad are now both gone, they got me into trains so many years ago like Christmas and birthdays. I am sure glad they did. I sure love them so and miss them and I think about them everyday. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

My whole layout is a representation of the valley my parents grew up in, in a time when they were little kids (Northeast Tennessee, 1943). But none of the actually things on the layout itself are things I get sentimental about. Now, what they represent, is another thing. 
I have an AMC coach a modified to represent the only coach from the RR I model I ever got to see in person (as a kid, it was an abandoned diner, which sadly burned down a few years later). I have a model of the only locomotive that still exists (#12, at Tweetsie RR in Blowing Rock, NC), which represents something that means a lot to me.
But as for rolling stock, I have an Lionel HO Freedom Train GS-4. I wanted one badly as a kid as I followed the Freedom Train's route through America from 75-76 and was lucky enough o live in a town that was later added to the display schedule.
I've seen 4449 several times in person later in life, even a couple of times when she was briefly re-painted in Freedom Train colors. The model, I found in a hobby shop in Tennessee right after Christmas, I think in 1983 or 84 (I'm not sure now). It's a little beat up now after the years, but in a glass case in my bookcase today.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, I am very sentimental about trains because my mother and dad are now both gone, they got me into trains so many years ago like Christmas and birthdays. I am sure glad they did. I sure love them so and miss them and I think about them everyday. Thanks longbow57ca.


My Dad passed away in 2002... Tomorrow is his birthday, and we're going to visit him...I miss him so much....


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Greetings, ChessieSystem from a fellow Arizonan.
I get very sentimental about railroads in general. When I was young,we lived in Chicago. My dad worked as a switchman for the Milwaukee road in Bensenville, a suburb.
He used to take me to the yard where I would get to ride the yard switchers.
But at that time, they were still steamers! No diesel yardgoats yet.

All that dirt, coal, noise, smoke, clanking, banging when coupling up........I wish I could relive it.
Postscript: He worked there for 25 years. He was on his regular job. He would ride atop a boxcar, and turn the handbrake on as the car neared the siding's end.
That night, the handbrake gave out. The car hit the bumper, he flew off the top.
He hit a piece of iron and pushed his skull back.
For three days we didn't know if he would live or die. A year later, he was out walking around like nothing happened.

But he moved to Montana and passed away several years after that. Not from the accident.
I got to see him one last time. We reminisced about our past. I went home. He passed a week later.

Do I get sentimental about trains? Every time I hear or see one.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

I get sentimental every time I see my dads stuff on my layout. And that's pretty much a daily thing because most of the rolling stock and several locos were his. My layout is a total homage to him. 

It's even cooler to bring something he originally worked on back to life. So yeah I'm sentimental...but with older stuff. New stuff, not so much.


----------

